# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Merviso's Mini Vivarium 2012

## Merviso

Finally, after 2 years since my last vivarium setup, this is my mini vivarium for the 2 FBTs that I just adopted from a good friend...  :Razz: 

I'm trying to setup with whatever materials I have laying around from all the previous decommissioned tanks except for plants and moss which I currently have none... All comments, suggestions and discussions are most welcomed!  :Grin: 




 
 

This is a small Hailea fish tank. I removed the top cover to make it more accessible. Using my old trusted Eden 501 filter with Undergravel filter plates, plus my old ceramic rings ,instead of clay pellets, as the raised false bottom and Bio prefilter... Think I do not need to worry about the filter for a long long time...  :Grin: 

The rain bar from Eden is directed to the background wall from the top to created a waterfall effect. This will hopefully increase oxygen in the water, increase evaporation of water to reduce temperature and at the same time increase humidity inside the vivarium, and also the splashing of water will keep the plants moist and not drying up...  :Wink:  

Went Y618 on Saturday and C328 yesterday to grab some plants in a hurry... These includes: E. Ozelot Green, Lobelia, Nana, Christmas Moss and Weeping Moss ... according to the names written on the packing...  :Smug:

----------


## reborn4ever

At last you decided to join back the fun.. Welcome back... Nice setup and thank for sharing..

----------


## Merviso

Hahaha... Bro, I was busy with rescaping my bedroom for the last 6 months! Finally squeezed a small place to put up this tank... Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## reborn4ever

> Hahaha... Bro, I was busy with rescaping my bedroom for the last 6 months! Finally squeezed a small place to put up this tank... Thanks!



Dont tell me that all your fish tanks is in your bedroom.. By the way, what the size of your fish tank?

----------


## Merviso

Yes! All my tanks inside my bedroom; Plus 3 bunnies and one Roborovski. This tank is about L35 x D22 x H30 cm...  :Razz:

----------


## reborn4ever

:Shocked:  By the way, how many tanks in your room man..

----------


## Merviso

Used to have 7 active tanks in my bedroom! Now only one 4x2x2ft Birchir/Gar/Red Head Monk and Mayan Cichlids Tank, one 1.5x1x1.5ft L114/134 Pleco Tank, this vivarium tank and a few empty tanks!  :Razz: 

I'm now focusing more on my 3 bunnies, and also on bunny rescue and rehoming operation.  :Wink:  ... So thinking on setting up one small 2ft low profile tank into farming herbs that my bunny can eat...  :Laughing:

----------


## dkk08

Wow bro Merv, the Vivarium looks good! 

I have to applaud you on the bunny rescue and rehoming. I've done some rehoming of cats and dogs before but never small animals like bunny and from my experience with cats and dogs its definitely not an easy volunteer job. We need to have more folks like you around!  :Well done: 

Some folks who're superstitious will say that having fish tanks in the bedroom is no good... some folks with more scientific background will say that having fish tank in the room will increase humidity and CO2 and is not good for us... but I can understand you totally as I used to have close to 300 hamsters in my room (when I was crazy over them) and 8 fish tanks in my room (many many years ago) 

Anyway do keep the updates coming ya!

----------


## cdckjn

Cool Tank, Bro. Your FBN that are with me are doing great. Thanks and Well done on your tank! It is looking great!

----------


## Merviso

Desmond, thanks! It's easier since it is just a small setup. No choice with the tanks and pets in the bedroom, it's either in there or no where...  :Sad: 
Wow! 300 hamsters in no joke! I'm already very busy with my 3 bunnies...  :Opps:  ... BTW, I have actually setup a "Ideas for bunnies" Facebook group to share ideas and resources for bunny care and also in helping out on the rescue and rehoming...  :Wink: 

cdckjn, hahaha, good to hear that they are doing well. Send my regards to them! Hopefully they plants can make it thou...  :Grin:

----------


## AhVy

Hey Merv!! So glad to see you back in action...hehe love your new mini tank!
What's that plant in the center of the branch?
Can you take a video too, when your FBN is in? 
I want to see your waterfall in action.  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Ivy, it's actually Christmas Moss in emmersed form... bought a big piece from C328, tear it apart to fit into the branches... and also tied one bunch right at the top branch too, hopefully it won't dried out...  :Wink: 

This tank is now for FBT thou... No more FBN with me currently...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Merviso

I'm using my old Ceramic Rings instead of Clay pellets to raise up the bottom so that my vivarium can have more water capacity, while keeping the depth of the water reasonably low enough for the FBT. The Ceramic Rings also contributed to the Bio filtration, working together with my Eden 501, which suck up the water thru the Under Gravel plates...  :Wink:  

I'm using plastic mesh from Daiso to help prevent most of the Gex Aquasoil to drop through... thou not 100%...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## eddy planer

Your setup indeed truly beautiful. Thanks for the step by step setting up picture that really ignited our Whites enthusiastics to next level of DIY vivarium set up concept.

----------


## Merviso

Eddy, hehehe... This is just a simple setup compare to your Paludarium Masterpiece...  :Grin:  ... Hope more people catches the poison...  :Angel:

----------


## reborn4ever

> Used to have 7 active tanks in my bedroom! Now only one 4x2x2ft Birchir/Gar/Red Head Monk and Mayan Cichlids Tank, one 1.5x1x1.5ft L114/134 Pleco Tank, this vivarium tank and a few empty tanks! 
> 
> I'm now focusing more on my 3 bunnies, and also on bunny rescue and rehoming operation.  ... So thinking on setting up one small 2ft low profile tank into farming herbs that my bunny can eat...


o.O Use to have 7 active tanks in your bedroom.. where you sleep?

----------


## felix_fx2

> o.O Use to have 7 active tanks in your bedroom.. where you sleep?


He sleep on bed. Haha.

----------


## Merviso

> He sleep on bed. Haha.


Yes! and Bro Felix can sure vouch for me on that...  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

My Nano Vivarium for trying to grow Carrot Tops for my bunnies...  :Grin: 



 :Cool:

----------


## Wackytpt

Carrot? You are not joking ?

----------


## madscientist

Nice. Would be better if you do a mini hydroponics design. Check out the newest indoor smart hydroponics garden devices for inspiration

----------


## Merviso

Nicholas, hahaha, and it's already growing! The carrot tops is not cheap btw, 1kg of carrots with tops cost $19+, recently bought some for my bunnies and this is cut off to try growing them...  :Grin: 

Madscientist, yeah, this is just a try out because I'm not sure whether they can make it in our hot temperature! I did tried to put inside my vivarium above under the dripping water, it was growing for first 2 days and then the carrot suddenly melted...  :Crying:

----------


## reborn4ever

Cool man.. Good luck to you.. Dont be surprise Merviso appear in Aquarium Ads selling carrot with tops.. :Shocked:

----------


## madscientist

Beauty of hydroponics is that you can use chilled water, haha

----------


## Merviso

haha... reborn4ever, I have never sold one aquatic item in buy/sell before ever since I joined this forum... Think carrot tops will be in higher demand from the bunny lovers anyway...  :Razz: 

Madscientist, that's true... Maybe one day I will try!  :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

Ok, This one is good. Carrot growing in viva. 
Merv, able to grow herbs that way too?

----------


## Merviso

Haha... Felix, I'm going to grow some vegetables soon...  :Wink: 



 :Grin:

----------


## Misery

Interesting to see. This is something new to me and perhaps most of us here.


Regards, 
Misery.

----------


## Merviso

Hi Misery, this is an experiment to see if the carrot tops can be grown this way... The Christmas Moss, which is the remaining of what I bought for the vivarium above, is supposed to be the main focus...  :Razz: 

The small Betta tank, background foam and Gex soil are all recycled from my 2 years old setup... Guess this is the good thing of not selling away old stuffs...  :Laughing:

----------


## diggenem

It looks bigger than it actually is ... nice!

----------


## Merviso

Thanks diggenem! My 2 Fire-bellied Toads are starting to tear down my plants...  :Crying:

----------


## diggenem

I used to have a group of them. They are very active, I loved them. I have a problem with my red claws eating my plants. Broms, azolla, even anubias are all fair game uh dinner to them lol.

----------

